# Micromax 20 inch 20m22 HD LED TV?



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2013)

Micromax 24K316 LED anyone using?
hows the display quality ?

budget 9.000rs

need led hd & usb feature TV


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2013)

if  you want a 20 inch tv, get a DELL iN2030M Monitor, hook it up with speakers and you are good to go..
THE BEST under the price category


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> if  you want a 20 inch tv, get a DELL iN2030M Monitor, hook it up with speakers and you are good to go..
> THE BEST under the price category


i dont hve pc

i need led hd tv for other room..

which play Videos/picure/mp3 from USB


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2013)

you dont need a PC.. just use a DVI to hdmi converter which costs 50 rs to use it as a TV

DELL IN2030M - Rs 6k
Remaining 3k spend on some good quality speakers..
This is better than all 20inch TVs out there as it has a native resolution of 1600x900


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> you dont need a PC.. just use a DVI to hdmi converter which costs 50 rs to use it as a TV
> 
> DELL IN2030M - Rs 6k
> Remaining 3k spend on some good quality speakers..
> This is better than all 20inch TVs out there as it has a native resolution of 1600x900



without tv tuner?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2013)

what are you going to hook it up with ?
a set up box should do fine (provided it supports hdmi)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> what are you going to hook it up with ?
> a set up box should do fine (provided it supports hdmi)



local cable connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 16, 2013)

maybe you heard this old saying:"you get what you pay for".in such low budget you can either get a poor quality lcd tv from companies like micromax(see the link i posted above) or you can get a decent dell monitor & a usb tv tuner,choice is yours.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2013)

^exactly..
besides, it gives more PPI than ANY 20-25 inch LED,LCD.. cuz all of them have a resolution of 1366x768, but DELLIn2030M has 1600x900
You wont notice this in local tv content, but you will notice this in playing movies and stuff


----------



## Minion (Mar 16, 2013)

Increase your budget by 3k and get  Philips 22PFL5557 LED 22.It is full HD too.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2013)

Minion said:


> Increase your budget by 3k and get  Philips 22PFL5557 LED 22.It is full HD too.



hmmmm let me check..



whitestar_999 said:


> maybe you heard this old saying:"you get what you pay for".in such low budget you can either get a poor quality lcd tv from companies like micromax(see the link i posted above) or you can get a decent dell monitor & a usb tv tuner,choice is yours.



but i also want to play video/photos/mp3 etc from TV. (from USB Pendrive)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2013)

here philips tv not available..  

how is the LG ?

LG 22LS3700 LED 22 inches HD Ready Television Rs. 12999 

Features 
HD Ready Support
22 inch LED Display
1 HDMI Port



LG 22LS2100 LED 22 inches Full HD Television Rs. 11799 

Features 
1 HDMI Port
22 inch LED Display
Full HD Support
Edge LED Backlight

which one is better Full HD or HD Ready?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2013)

full hd means 1920*1080 resolution & hd ready means 1366*768 resolution but practically you won't notice any difference with less than 32" size lcd.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2013)

^WRONG .. there is a huge difference, IF you use a 1080p video file
 (not the local cable)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2013)

you are the first one i met who said "huge difference" between 720p & 1080p on a 22" monitor.most don't see a difference at all & some see the difference only if they sit too close to monitor.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> full hd means 1920*1080 resolution & hd ready means 1366*768 resolution but practically you won't notice any difference with less than 32" size lcd.



thanks

that shop dealer also telling me the same.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2013)

> you are the first one i met who said "huge difference" between 720p & 1080p on a 22" monitor



facepalm...
then why prefer a 1080p monitor at all ? if a 720p will do just fine ?


----------



## amjath (Mar 20, 2013)

IMO not huge difference but there is a good difference and detail is the main reason above all when u play 1080p and 720p file on a 1080p display.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> facepalm...
> then why prefer a 1080p monitor at all ? if a 720p will do just fine ?


do some reading then.human eye has its limits of seeing things clearly.1080p monitor is preferred because it is slightly costlier than 720p model but ask any expert & he will recommend a good 720p tv model over a mediocre 1080p tv model under/at 32" any time.
Chart: 1080P Does Matter - CarltonBale.com

also the difference in details depends on type of encoding not resolution.a good encoded 720p file with proper bitrate contains more details than a poorly encoded unsuited bitrate 1080p file.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2013)

one more question.. LCD better or LED? for 22inch screen?


i like this model.... 

LG 22LS3700 LED 22 inches HD Ready Television Rs. 12999

because it plays all video formats and can watch photos via USB pendrive


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2013)

LED is not some new technology but an enhanced version of LCD.
LCD+normal backlighting=known as LCD
LCD+LED backlighting=known as LED
usually LED backlighting is better(but not always).when buying LCD it is always recommended to first take a demo of the model personally & change settings like contrast,brightness etc(showrooms usually set these at max because of bright showroom lights) to see how it will look in a normal room lighting.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> LED is not some new technology but an enhanced version of LCD.
> LCD+normal backlighting=known as LCD
> LCD+LED backlighting=known as LED
> usually LED backlighting is better(but not always).when buying LCD it is always recommended to first take a demo of the model personally & change settings like contrast,brightness etc(showrooms usually set these at max because of bright showroom lights) to see how it will look in a normal room lighting.



thanks


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Mar 21, 2013)

LG ls3700 is a good model which fits well under your specified criteria and also plays all the formats as well so if you are planning to get it, go for it,nothing to worry about this..I know you have a tight budget but personally I would like you to go for a bigger screen size, probably 26" inch or so..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2013)

navpreetsingh459 said:


> LG ls3700 is a good model which fits well under your specified criteria and also plays all the formats as well so if you are planning to get it, go for it,nothing to worry about this..I know you have a tight budget but personally I would like you to go for a bigger screen size, probably 26" inch or so..



thanks so LG ls3700 ?

okk

i cant increase budget... and 22inch screen is good.


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Mar 21, 2013)

Considering that you can't increase your budget, I would say that LS3700 is the best option to go for...Go for it without hesitation.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2013)

navpreetsingh459 said:


> Considering that you can't increase your budget, I would say that LS3700 is the best option to go for...Go for it without hesitation.



okk thanks


----------



## munish51 (Mar 22, 2013)

Micromax is a company that can work well only in mobile industry as i am not expecting them in tv market. This model is nice but i would prefer you to go with some more trustable brands like lg, samsung,sony, panasonic and before choosing any of them you need to increase your budget as well and as per your requirement, I would suggest you to go with either LG or Samsung.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2013)

munish51 said:


> Micromax is a company that can work well only in mobile industry as i am not expecting them in tv market. This model is nice but i would prefer you to go with some more trustable brands like lg, samsung,sony, panasonic and before choosing any of them you need to increase your budget as well and as per your requirement, I would suggest you to go with either LG or Samsung.



okkk increased budget to 13000rs

going to buy LG 22LS3700 LED 22 inches HD Ready Television Rs. 12999


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 29, 2013)

finally bought LG LS3700 22inch TV  nice tv and nice speaker sound


----------



## satinder (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats for LG 22LS3700.
I also want to have such TV but was not sure what to check.
Any VGA Port so that it can be used as monitor?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2013)

satinder said:


> Congrats for LG 22LS3700.
> I also want to have such TV but was not sure what to check.
> Any VGA Port so that it can be used as monitor?




thx 

Connectivity
Component Video Input	1 (Composite Common)
USB	1 (Side)
HDMI	1 Rear
RF Connection Input(s)	1 (Rear)
Other Connectivity Features	AV Input (Common) (Rear), Component Input (Audio) (Rear), HDCP Input (Rear), USB 2.0, Simplink (HDMI CEC)
USB Movie Playback	Yes
USB Movie Playback Format	DivX HD


----------

